# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  هل تعاني من الدُيون؟؟؟

## yassirali66

*هل تعاني من الدُيون؟؟؟
كثير من الناس تعاني هذه الأيّام
من مشكلة تراكم الديون!!
ودايماً تسمع هذه العبارات من الناس حُولِك:
والله قروش اليومين ديل  ما فيها بركة!!
والله يعيننا على الديّن!!
وعندما تستلم الراتب
تقول اصحاب الديون
بدقوا ليهم جرس
بيشمو ريحة القروش شم


الاولاد طلباتهم أكثر من اللازم!!!
المدارس ..  .. النور..المويه
ايجار البيت .. 
...الخ
لستة طويلة ما تخلص؟!!!
والمشكلة إن بعض  الأمور اصبحت من ضروريات الحياة
ولازم توفرها لعيالك ؟!
بس هذا يعني بكل بساطة
عشرة من الشهر
والجيب ما فيه ولا قرش!!

فما هو الحلّ؟؟
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم
لمعاذ ابن جبل: ألا اُعلمّك دعاءً تدعو به
لو كان عليك مثل جَبَل اُحُد دَيْناً
لأدّى الله عنك؟
قل يا معاذ
اللهمّ مالِكَ المُلك
تؤتِي المُلكَ من تشاء
وتنزعُ المُلك مِمّن تشاء
وتُعِزّ من تشاء
وتُذِلّ من تشاء
بيدك الخير
إنك على كلّ شئ قدير
رحمان الدنيا والآخرة
تُعطيهُما من تشاءُ
وتَمنعُ مِنهُما مَن تشاءْ
إرحمني رَحمة ً
تُغنيني بها عن رَحمةِ مَن سِواك
(حسنه ألألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب)

قلها بنيّة صادقة
موقناً الإجابة من مالك المُلك
وسترى النتيجة بإذن الله
كرّرها مع أدعية الصباح والمساء
وتَحَيَّن ساعات الإجابة
ولا تيأس
تذكّر وأنت تدعو
بأنك تسأل الرحيم، القادر على كلّ شئ

*

----------


## Gold star

*لو الواحد قعد مع نفسه كده براحة بلق انو ما محتاج للدين
وعمرو الدين ما بحل مشكلة لانك اذا حليت مشكلة حا تكون عملت مشكلة تانية
والانسان ما بقدر يترهن بحياتو شان كده الدين ما محمود

ودايماً البياخد الدين اما طماع او عندو كبرياء والصفتين ديل الاتنين ما محمودات
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*جزاك الله خيرا الحبيب ياسر 
ونعوذ واياكم من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال
فقد تعوذ منها المصطفى
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
*

----------

